# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Προβλήματα με την ιστοσελίδα

## stelios_ed

Έχει αρκετό καιρό που δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποιήσεις για ανάρτηση νέων μυνημάτων σε όλα τα θέματα ενώ τα έχω βάλει σε παρακολούθηση.Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## eatdis-admin

ξεμειναμε από τεχνικό.....

----------


## forty

εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα και οτι δεν μπορω να κανω logout

----------


## chrisa74

καλησπέρα Θέλω να σταματήσω να παίρνω ειδοποιήσεις για κάθε απάντηση Τι πρέπει να κάνω:

----------


## click

θα πας
Πινακας Ελεγχου
στην καρτελα Subscriptions
θα τικαρεις ολα τα κουτακια

και κατω κατω λεει "delete selected subscriptions"

----------


## stelios_ed

Έτσι θα σταματήσεις να παίρνεις ειδοποιήσεις για όλα τα θέματα.Μήπως εννοείς ότι δεν θέλεις να παίρνεις ειδοποίηση για κάθε απάντηση στο ίδιο θέμα;
Σε εμένα αυτό συμβαίνει,έχω τόσες ειδοποιήσεις για το ίδιο θέμα,όσες και οι απαντήσεις που έχουν δοθεί στο μεσοδιάστημα που δεν είμαι στο φόρουμ,αντί της μίας ειδοποίησης που θα έπρεπε να έχω.

----------


## filio_ed

Παιδια γεια σας.....ειμαι καινουρια στο forum...δε ξερω καν αν ειμαι στη σωστη σελιδα......anyway......θα ηιελα καποιοσ που εχει κανει γαστρικο μανικι....(sleeve)......να μου δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες........καταρχας.... .εγω εχω Ο.Γ.Α η ασφαλεια μου καλυπτει ολα μου τα εξοδα....αν οχι ποσο θα μου κοστισει.......και ειναι τοσο αποτελεσματικο οσο λενε.......ποσες πιθανοτητες επιπλοκων υπαρχουν........ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας......:bouncy:

----------


## koralaki

Nikos D. τι θα γινει με τις online διαγνωσεις ολων εδω μεσα?
μηπως ειναι καιρος να κλειδωνονται τοπικ?
ποιος ειναι αυτος που θα αναλαβει υπευθυνο ρολο να στειλει καποιον ή οχι σε ψυχιατρο/ψυχολογο?
σιγουρα καποιοι εχουν παραπανω προβλημα ή ακομα κ τεραστιο προβλημα
αλλα δεν εχουμε το δικαιωμα εκτος απο το να το πουμε ευγενικα να πιεζουμε,
κ απλα να μπαινουμε να κρινουμε κ να φευγουμε.
Ισως ετσι δημιουργουμε περαιτερω προβλημα σε ηδη προβληματισμενο ατομο που δεν εχει βρει τον σωστο δρομο.
Καποιοι μπαινουμε εδω καιρο
κ ειναι τουλαχιστο λυπηρο να αναλαμβανει καθενας το ρολο να εξομαλυνει καταστασεις,
να λυνει διαφορες, να επιπληττει κ να κατηγορει ή κατηγορειται.
Πρεπει καποιοι να διοριστουν υπευθυνοι της διαχειρισης του φορουμ,
τουλαχιστο ωστε να διεξαγεται ομαλα η επικοινωνια.
Αν η αδιαφορια σε ολα αυτα ειναι η λυση τοτε βγαινουμε κ στον δρομο κ τα λεμε,
οπου εκει η αδιαφορια ειναι δεδομενη.
Καιρος να ληφθουν καποια μετρα,
κ δεν αναφερομαι φυσικα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, αυτο ηταν μονο η αφορμη.
εδω κ καιρο η αναταραχη στο φορουμ ειναι μεγαλη σε διαφορα θεματα κ δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν γινεται κατι γιαυτο.
ενας ενας οι παλιοι χρηστες φευγουν.


ΥΓ δεν ηξερα που να γραψω κ δεν εβλεπα την επιλογη να ανοιξω νεο τοπικ εδω.
ευχαριστω που με διαβασες.

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> Nikos D. τι θα γινει με τις online διαγνωσεις ολων εδω μεσα?
> μηπως ειναι καιρος να κλειδωνονται τοπικ?
> ποιος ειναι αυτος που θα αναλαβει υπευθυνο ρολο να στειλει καποιον ή οχι σε ψυχιατρο/ψυχολογο?
> σιγουρα καποιοι εχουν παραπανω προβλημα ή ακομα κ τεραστιο προβλημα
> αλλα δεν εχουμε το δικαιωμα εκτος απο το να το πουμε ευγενικα να πιεζουμε,
> κ απλα να μπαινουμε να κρινουμε κ να φευγουμε.
> Ισως ετσι δημιουργουμε περαιτερω προβλημα σε ηδη προβληματισμενο ατομο που δεν εχει βρει τον σωστο δρομο.
> Καποιοι μπαινουμε εδω καιρο
> ...


:thumbup:

----------


## stelios_ed

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:δεν μπορώ να στείλω απάντηση σε u2u.
Μου λέει ότι είναι γεμάτο.Έσβησα αρκετά και είναι στο φάκελλο trush,τουλάχιστον 20.Πάλι δεν μπορώ να στείλω.
Έκανα αποσύνδεση και απανσύνδεση,τίποτα.Τι μπορεί να γίνει;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Νομίζω,Στέλιο μου,πως πρέπει να αδειάσεις ΚΑΙ τα σκουπίδια σου.
Αλλιώς προσμετρώνται και αυτά στο μάξιμουμ των 100 μηνυμάτων
(στο κάτω μέρος,εκεί στη μπάρα,που δείχνει πόσο γεμάτο είναι το κιβώτιο).
Για δοκίμασε να δεις.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Επίσης επί τη ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ,που όλο οριακά στο 100 κινούμαι κι ας σβήνω συνέχεια.
Αν περάσουμε τα 100,τι γίνεται;Δε δεχόμαστε νέα μηνύματα ή χάνονται αυτόματα τα πρώτα
για να δημιουργηθεί χώρος;Προσπαθώ να κρατώ μόνο όσα έχουν συναισθηματική αξία για μένα,
αλλά πάλι δε μου φτάνει το box μου.Υπάρχει τρόπος να σώσουμε κάπου αλλού ισως κάποια μηνύματα;
(Δεν αναφέρομαι σε word στον σκληρό μας κάπου.Μιλώ για μέσα στο χώρο που διαχειριζόμαστε εδώ)

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Νομίζω,Στέλιο μου,πως πρέπει να αδειάσεις ΚΑΙ τα σκουπίδια σου.
> Αλλιώς προσμετρώνται και αυτά στο μάξιμουμ των 100 μηνυμάτων
> (στο κάτω μέρος,εκεί στη μπάρα,που δείχνει πόσο γεμάτο είναι το κιβώτιο).
> Για δοκίμασε να δεις.


Πράγματι έτσι είναι.Θέλει άδειασμα και το trash.Και δεν φαίνεται να μπορούν νσ μεταφερθούν αλλού εκτός από το προσωπικό μας e mail...

----------


## stelios_ed

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι να μην έρχονται ειδοποιήσεις για κάθε μία απάντηση ξεχωριστά για το ίδιο θέμα;είναι πολύ σπαστικό να βρίσκεις 70 νέα μυνήματα για 3 μόλις θέματα...

----------


## click

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2887

η σελιδα 13 αυτου του τοπικ σας οδηγει στη σελιδα 1?

μεχρι και η 12 εμφανιζεται κανονικα

----------


## smart

κ σε μενα το ιδιο!

----------


## click

παλι τα ιδια.
τωρα η 13 σε εκεινο ανοιγει, και δεν ανοιγει η 159 σε αυτο
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=285&page=159

----------


## anna65

Όπως και η 125 σελίδα στο http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=2073&page=125 ανοίγει την 1η

----------


## lessing_ed

Το ιδιο συμβαινει κ με το ''γιατι θελω να αδυνατισω''.Η 6 μας παει στην 1.
 :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ax Παιδια απο το απογευμα δεν με έβαζε στο forum !!!! Tωρα μολις καταφέρα συνδεθω πάλι..........

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Και εμενα εχθες δεν με εβαζε εδω και δεν ανοιγει και το 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sea...earchid=166011

σε εσας ανοιγει?για δοκιμαστε λιγο και πειτε μου αν μπορειτε.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

απλα ας πατησει καποιος να μου πει αν την βγαζει την σελιδα σε αυτον η αυτη....... ευχαριστω

----------


## click

τι θα γινει...?
τωρα δεν ανοιγει η 74 (η τελευταια δηλαδη)
εδω
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2620&page=74

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Και να εκει που εγραφα ...........παλι με πεταξε εξω ............Για πιο λιγη ωρα τωρα............... :flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming:
Τι του εχω κανει και με πεταει έξω οεο ? :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα,
κόλλησε και η τελευταία σελίδα των weight watchers... Απο χθες...
Αν "ακούει" κανείς...........????????

----------


## click

συνεχιζεται το προβλημα

----------


## anna65

Τελικά το κάνει σε κάθε νέα σελίδα. Όταν υπάρχει μόνο ένα ποστ, δεν μας αφήνει να το δούμε - το δείχνει μόνο με το printable version. Όταν προστεθεί και δεύτερο ποστ στη νέα σελίδα, τη δείχνει κανονικά...

----------


## click

αααααα μπραβο Αννα. δεν ειχα συνειδητοποιησει ποτε συμβαινει

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τώρα και στο καφέ μας...

--->http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3029&page=14

----------


## Destiny_ed

Έχω 2 θέματα:
1) Όταν καποιος μου απαντά σε ένα τόπικ θα πρέπει να παίρνω κάποια ειδοποίηση;
2) Όταν η απάντηση κάποιου μόλις γράφτηκε και βρίσκεται στην κορυφή συγκεκριμένα της 3ης σελίδας δε μου εμφανίζει καθόλου την σελίδα 3 παρόλο που φαίνεται ότι κάποιος έχει απαντήσει. π.χ. απάντησα στην asi για το θέμα της τριχόπτωσης και μου εμφανίζει το τόπικ μέχρι την σελίδα 2 παρόλο που φαίνεται ότι έχω απαντήσει. HELP!!

----------


## Destiny_ed

Βρε παιδια βοηθήστε λίγο...

----------


## Ciciliana

destiny, για το 2 που είπες συμβαίνει και σε άλλα τοπικ, αρκετες φορες το εχω δει και εγω, μετα απο λιγο ή πολύ :/ διορθωνεται. δε ξερω πως ομως...
εγω περιμενω μεχρι να διορθωθει.

για το 1, τι ειδοποιηση? εγω παντως δε παίρνω ειδοποιηση.

----------


## Destiny_ed

Είχα την εντύπωση πως υπάρχει ένα σύστημα ειδοποιήσεων αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος! Ευχαριστω πολυ!!:smilegrin:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by Destiny_
> Έχω 2 θέματα:
> 1) Όταν καποιος μου απαντά σε ένα τόπικ θα πρέπει να παίρνω κάποια ειδοποίηση;
> 2) Όταν η απάντηση κάποιου μόλις γράφτηκε και βρίσκεται στην κορυφή συγκεκριμένα της 3ης σελίδας δε μου εμφανίζει καθόλου την σελίδα 3 παρόλο που φαίνεται ότι κάποιος έχει απαντήσει. π.χ. απάντησα στην asi για το θέμα της τριχόπτωσης και μου εμφανίζει το τόπικ μέχρι την σελίδα 2 παρόλο που φαίνεται ότι έχω απαντήσει. HELP!!


1) για δοκιμασε να τσεκαρεις το "receive emain on reply"

επισης, τσεκαρε μην πηγαινουν τα μαιηλ στο "junk"

2)το εχουμε αναφερει το προβλημα που προκυπτει οταν υπαρχει μονο 1 μηνυμα στην τελευταια σελιδα ενος τοπικ. ακομα δεν εχει λυθει. 
προσωρινα μπορουμε να παταμε "reply" ετσι ενα ασχετο ποστ για να "ελευθερωνεται" η σελιδα

----------


## Destiny_ed

Τώρα το είδα!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!:starhit:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Τελικά το κάνει σε κάθε νέα σελίδα. Όταν υπάρχει μόνο ένα ποστ, δεν μας αφήνει να το δούμε - το δείχνει μόνο με το printable version. Όταν προστεθεί και δεύτερο ποστ στη νέα σελίδα, τη δείχνει κανονικά...



από χτες αν θυμάμαι κάνει κάτι τέτοια τρελά και ειδικά σήμερα το κάνει συνέχεια,μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό???

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Τελικά το κάνει σε κάθε νέα σελίδα. Όταν υπάρχει μόνο ένα ποστ, δεν μας αφήνει να το δούμε - το δείχνει μόνο με το printable version. Όταν προστεθεί και δεύτερο ποστ στη νέα σελίδα, τη δείχνει κανονικά...


εχουμε ξανα το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## Eleni Eleni

Ekana to test eat 26 polles fores alla h selida ths axiologisis de leitourgei. Sorry goat's greeklish

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by Eleni Eleni_
> Ekana to test eat 26 polles fores alla h selida ths axiologisis de leitourgei. Sorry goat's greeklish


Θα ηθελες να δωσεις το ακριβες link ωστε αν το δει ο Νικος να το τσεκαρει?

----------

